# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Самые глупые оправдания нарушителей ПДД

## Irina

*Опубликованы самые глупые оправдания нарушителей ПДД*

Администрация лондонского округа Саутворк обнародовала список самых глупых оправданий, которые чиновники слышали от оштрафованных нарушителей правил дорожного движения за последние два года, пишет британская газета The Sun 12 апреля.

Один мужчина заявил, что не следовало выписывать ему штрафную квитанцию за парковку в неположенном месте, поскольку он спал на заднем сиденье автомобиля, накрывшись одеялом с головой, и можно было разбудить его и попросить переставить машину. Другой нарушитель сказал, что остановился в неположенном месте, потому что его собаке надо было срочно сходить в туалет.

Женщина, которую поймали на том, что она не пристегнулась ремнем безопасности, сказала, что работает стриптизершей, а ремень цепляется за ее пирсинг. Еще один нарушитель заявил, что разогнал автомобиль до высокой скорости, чтобы летавшая вокруг его головы пчела отстала и осталась в районе задних сидений.

Один припарковавшийся в неположенном месте британец объяснил это тем, что его загипнотизировали. Другой водитель, оштрафованный за слишком быструю езду, сказал, что приборы зафиксировали не скорость его автомобиля, а скорость пролетавшего в этот момент самолета.

В список оправданий нарушителей попали также щенки, попугаи, НЛО, сварливые тещи и плохая погода. Представители окружной администрации отметили, что ни один из этих факторов не является уважительной причиной для нарушения правил дорожного движения.

----------

